# problem starting Brian lara international cricket 2007



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

hi , 
I have the game brian lara international cricket 2007. I installed it correctly
. when i start the game from desktop or the installation folder nothing happens. 
i have p4ht 3.0 ghz, 1gb ram, nvidia 7300gs. 




plese help me, i am a very big fan of cricket games.



thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaveTibbetts (Dec 11, 2008)

Try Uninstalling and Re-Installing the game again.
Your system is OK, but the installation might have seemed ok but a file may have been corrupt.
Good luck.


----------

